# I'm new and anxious to meet everyone!



## Jeanie

Hello, everyone! My name's Jeanie, and I hope to meet many of you. I have two cats and a dog, and I'm very anxious for summer to come so that I can spend more time enjoying nature.


----------



## Lori

Hi Jeanie! I am new here myself, just found this place about a week ago. Everyone seems very nice. 
What are your cats names? I myself have a 9 yr old black female cat names Velvet.
Welcome!


----------



## Bengalsownme

Hi Jeanie welcome to the forums! I saw you are also a nurse. Thats awesome! I just graduated and I am starting tomorrow night in Med-surg. I am very excited to start my nursing career. Talk to you soon,


----------



## Jeanie

Hi, Lori and Julie! Actually, I am a teacher, but I was raised in a family with lots of nurses! Does that count? It must be exciting to start your new career, Julie!

Lorie, I love black cats! Until now I have had black cats all of my life. Now I have two Siamese, a Seal point and a Blue Point. I also have a collie. My cats are Precious and Blueberry. Someone named my pup Beethoven before I got him. I wouldn't have copied a movie name, but Beethoven is one of my two favorite musicians. (Yep, I'm a classical musician.) I usually call him Pup Pup, but when I call him, it's Beethoven. Thanks for the kind welcome!


----------



## Bengalsownme

lol sorry about the mix up Lori's the Nurse!!! hehehe You posted right after eachother and I got you two confused!


----------



## Jeanie

Julie, I just appreciate the fact that you and Lorie were here to say "hi." I'm going to go investigate the forums and see what's happening! Let's go!


----------



## Niina

Hi Jeanie! Welcome from me too!


----------



## Jeanie

Hi, Niina. I hope you remember me! I had several forums. Remember? I hope you're well, and I'm glad to "see" a familiar face!


----------



## Niina

Jeanie said:


> Hi, Niina. I hope you remember me! I had several forums. Remember? I hope you're well, and I'm glad to "see" a familiar face!


yeah, Jeanie sounds familiar :lol:


----------



## lexxie109

Welcome to the forum Jeanie and it's nice to have you here!


----------



## manitu22

Welcome to the forum. This forum is a lot of fun and very educational. I love looking at everyone's pics of their cats. Once I can get my up on a internet site I will post mine.


----------



## Jeanie

Thanks, all, for welcoming me. I don't have a scanner, so I can't post pictures.  

I answered this already! I don't know what happened; I guess I didn't press "submit." Nothing wrong with me! Ha!


----------



## catman

Welcome to the Cat Forum Jeanie...once you get a scanner i look forward to seeing your kitties


----------



## Jeanie

Thanks, catman. Now I just have to talk my kids into getting one for me! They are beautiful Siamese, one Sealpoint and one Bluepoint. (not my kids, my cats!  ) What loving and intelligent cats they are! I might try getting my latest roll of film on a disk. I hear that works.


----------



## BlueAnimal

Welcome Jeanie! I came across this forum almost a month ago. It's a really great place full of helpful people that know what they are talking about. I'm sure you will enjoy it here and hope that you share a lot of stories.  Even the moderators are great! I know with a lot of sites the moderators are too busy to help out much or get involved with the members but this place everyone coordinates as one large unit. Just the way a site should. I love it here and I hope you will too. So I welcome you with open arms and hope you enjoy your stay as much as all of us do.  Have a great day. 

-Randy


----------



## maymariya

well, Jeanie! I guess you are not new anymore! You are a Mod now!


----------



## Jeanie

And I really appreciate the honor! I'm happy to meet you, maymariya!


----------



## Lilly

Do you still have black cats Jeanie? I have two black cats myself. I do not really know how it happened, but I look around my house and we have a black dog and two black cats. Also one of my kittens is black and my boy cat is black and white. I told my husband we had to keep one of the calico and white kittens just for some variety! :lol: or maybe get an oarange cat from somewhere that would really add aomething! :wink:


----------



## Jeanie

Lilly, the reason I got the Siamese cats is because my last black cat, Nibs, was a Siamese in a black coat! In other words she had the loud voice and the distinct personality. When my son brought it home-it almost got chewed up in the neighbor's car engine, but my son heard it--I said, "Do you want to listen to that  MEOW for the next 15 years? Well, needless to say, I fell in love with that MEOW and so missed her voice and personality that I bought two Siamese, and even bred Siamese for several years. 

It's just a matter ot time, though, before another black kitten finds its way to my house. It must be marked, because someone is always wandering black kittens at my house. I can't resist them! I love my Siamese too. They're wonderful!


----------



## Lilly

Siamese are a wonderful and pretty breed. I would love to have one myself. Unfortunetley my husband put his foot down NO MORE animals  
I also would really love to have a spotted tabby bengal. That is my dream cat. Of course they cost more than I coould ever afford, so I will just stick to my inexpensive mutts (I do not think that is the right word to call a cat???)


----------



## Jeanie

Our kitties with mixed heritage are Domestic Short Hairs and Domestic Long Hairs (DSH and DLH) which is an more elegant name for our elegant pets!  I call mixed breed dogs "Heinz" dogs. --Just in case their feelings get hurt easily. :wink: Heinz is a reputable and very rich company!


----------

